# Waterman hemisphere



## mtassie (Jul 13, 2014)

I have a waterman hemisphere with a loose clip. Is there a tool that will tighten it up? I'm assuming the top of the clip or plug screws into the plastic piece inside the cap. Can't seem to tighten it .  Any help would be great.
Thanks Mike


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 13, 2014)

Contact mike at Indy-pen-dance.com. He has that tool in his arsenal.


----------



## mtassie (Jul 13, 2014)

Great thanks, that was my next step. I was able to get the inner cap out but the nut at the top just spins so it won't tighten down the clip.  I tried a little gel CA well see if it holds. Otherwise I'll look for a replacement cap.
Thanks for your input
Mike


----------



## darrin1200 (Jul 14, 2014)

A quick read of "Pen Repair 2nd edition", shows some Waterman ring clips held on with a stud that goes through the clip and is securedninside the cap by a scew or nut. It doesn't show the Hemisphere specifically. That's probably why it won't tighten, because you have to hold both inside and out.

I hope this helps.



PS: here is a quick pick from the book.


----------



## mtassie (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks I will take a look there.
Mike


----------

